# So I was browsing the internet one day...



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

...and I saw something that caught my eye. Seemed a good quality piece of kit, very reasonable price, and most of all, something I could do myself :thumb:

Without further ado, the before:










During:









and the after, can you tell what it is yet? :lol:










Not really planning to do much else to it, besides tidy it up a bit (I did the work in the garden, the bumper's picked up a bit of grass and pollen by the looks of it. Nothing I can't handle, just cba today 

Glad I did this in the end, was a lot more straightforward removing the bumper cover than I'd expected (11 bolts and 5 plastic clips - one of the bolts was absent, and still is) as when I pulled it off, a couple of bits behind it flopped down; clearly hadn't been refitted properly the last time this was taken off! I bought the car in 2014, and we reckon the bumper had been resprayed shortly beforehand, so most likely it was then. Have now tightened up a couple of loose bolts and made sure the other bits are where they're meant to be, and secure. Chuffed with the end result too.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Something different on here, not a BMW or Audi.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Yeah, I had no idea these even existed when I was searching for a new car, wanted something that wasn't that common and a mate suggested the C30. Looked into it, bought one, here we are 
Aside from not having much power (101 horses factory-fresh), and the manoeuvrability of a mid-sized cruise ship, I love it.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Had one myself was quietly surprised. Like was mentioned bit down on power but still a very good car. Wish I never sold it


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Looks rather smart and a nice subtle addition!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looking good fella and cant fault Maxton design as I have got a splliter for my focus from them


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Was going to ask why it only had 1 headlight washer, then realised it must be towing eye cover.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Was going to ask why it only had 1 headlight washer, then realised it must be towing eye cover.


Haha! Yup, no washers on this - they've been G5'd though, and get a wipe down whenever they're a bit grubby 

Forgot to mention, the amount of stones and crap on the little undertray was shocking. Must've dropped about 1kg by clearing that out I reckon :lol:


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Now that looks nice. Is that a universal fit as in it'll fit the pre-facelift & facelift? 

If it goes on the facelift id be interested in herrong one for mine


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Now that looks nice. Is that a universal fit as in it'll fit the pre-facelift & facelift?
> 
> If it goes on the facelift id be interested in herrong one for mine


Believe so - I got it from here:
BluePower

Took about 3 weeks to arrive and had to chase them up when hadn't heard anything after the initial email for 2 weeks, but they replied fairly quickly to say they were being manufactured and would be with me soon.

(looking on the site, says 2007-11, so should fit new style too - I took the front bumper cover off to do it, 10 torx bolts and 5 plastic clips on the top, really not that tricky. Comes with bolts but I slapped a bit of adhesive on as well to be sure. Really straightforward job, took me about 3 hours all in :thumb

They say it can be painted, and one of the pics on there shows it matched to the body colour, but I actually quite like the contrast - matches the rear diffuser. I, of course, gave it a coat of C5 before fitting :lol:


----------



## mp3turbo (Jan 21, 2009)

I know the differences ! 

Open bonnet versus closed one.
Car has been resprayed - it was much darker before !


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Revisiting this thread cos I found myself browsing again...

Before:










aaaaand after:










Much, much better IMO, and not just because it's one less Volvo label.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks well. Great colour.

I had a C30 a while back, I really miss it. The D5 so plenty of torque although it used to shred through front tyres in no time.


----------



## GhirlsInGreen (Aug 22, 2019)

Looks exellent. Was looking into something like this for my new car

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Franzpan said:


> Looks well. Great colour.
> 
> I had a C30 a while back, I really miss it. The D5 so plenty of torque although it used to shred through front tyres in no time.


Yeah, I wasn't too taken by the colour initially but it grew on me quickly. It looked much better after a good polish 

Torque shredding the tyres isn't an issue for me, 1.6 base model, now 11 years old. Any torques that were in there bolted with the horses I think.



GhirlsInGreen said:


> Looks exellent. Was looking into something like this for my new car


What's the new motor? Älg Performance is where I got mine, they do Volvo, Ford and one other I can't remember. Little bit of a lead time cos I went for a pre order but it was good value. I'm chuffed with it.


----------



## GhirlsInGreen (Aug 22, 2019)

Peugeot 308 GTI in Red. Havent picked it up yet will maby get a call today or tomorow to go pick it up. exciting times

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## warren1 (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice
looks quite aggressive


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

What does this splitter do ? You are more likely to hit the kerb, or is that it’s function, to save the car?


----------



## RCCampus (Jun 24, 2016)

Personal opinion but I prefer it with the Volvo badge and grill. Looks off to me without


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Andpopse said:


> What does this splitter do ? You are more likely to hit the kerb, or is that it's function, to save the car?


Functionally? Very little, I'd guess. Just makes it look a bit smarter imo (ignoring the little bit that's chipped off the nearside - speedbump/pothole combo up in the Dales).
It was a reasonably priced addition that just made the car look a bit different to the rest. Yes, it scrapes on high speed humps if I'm not careful, but then again that means the humps are doing their job! No reason I'd be hitting the kerb, I don't drive up raised kerbs anyway, and over lowered kerbs it's not an issue



RCCampus said:


> Personal opinion but I prefer it with the Volvo badge and grill. Looks off to me without


I get that it's not to everyone's taste, and it did take me a couple of days to get used to it, but the old badge was looking tired and I'm steadily removing the Volvo labelling from the car (pure pettiness, obvs)

Edit: just realised the "before" pic a few posts up is a very old one! Splitter has been on 2½ years, the new update was the carbon grille


----------

